# Little Sonny medicine chops!



## Meskhenet (Mar 31, 2012)

My baby has been sick and we've been giving him his medicine every day.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Aww, I wish your Sonny a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## Meskhenet (Mar 31, 2012)

thank you, he's much better now anyway. He has chronic chest problems and was wheezing a lot. We were giving him antibiotics through a syringe every day. Poor little guy would gag on the horrid taste then give me birdy evils so I've been spoiling him with lots of veggies and "bellies" (giant seed blocks or bells) every few days. He's my brave little baby. We joke that he isn't a runt, he's just fun size.


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

He is so cute


----------



## kspudz (Aug 31, 2012)

Aww, so cute. I hope he makes a full recovery!

As they say, good things come in small packages...


----------



## kwatson (Jan 19, 2014)

He is precious


----------

